# Fusion Marine Speakers



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Has anyone heard of the Fusion marine speakers. I went to an audio shop today and was told they were really good so I came home and ordered them off of amazon for $29 cheaper than what he was selling them for.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

They have a top end speaker that sounds great, not sure about the other ones. I just bought a Fusion 700 head unit for my Ranger and it sound excellent, the Ipod actually goes inside it so no cords, keeps it dry and clean and charged all the time, very happy with it.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool I just wanted to make sure I didn't waste my money lol. 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coxhm26 (Apr 1, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I love these speakers they sound awesome


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

